# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test E, Tren E, Anadrol log

## fattymcbutterpants

Ok guys I figured I would do a log for this cycle so here it goes:

Weeks 1-14 Test E @ 750mg/wk(inject 2x's wk)(frontloading 1st week)
Weeks 1-10 Tren E @ 400mg/wk(inject 2x's wk)
Weeks 1-4 Anadrol @ 50mg/day 
Weeks 1-14 Letro @ .25mg/day
For PCT:
Weeks 15-18 HCG 500iu 2x/wk
Weeks 17-20 Nolva @ 25mg/day
Weeks 17-20 Proviron @ 50mg/day


Ok well i took 50mg of Anadrol a little earlier today and also i just took my 2 first shots. I took 2cc of tren in my right quad and 3cc of Test in my left. And everything went pretty good. The tren in my right quad sorta burned for a lil bit a little after the injection but i massaged it and its slowly going away now. 

My workout plan is a 6 day a week plan divided into 3 groups each getting worked twice.
Monday/Thursday: Chest and Triceps
Tuesday/Friday: Legs, Shoulders, and Traps
Wednesday/Saturay: Back, Biceps, and Forearms
Sunday :Embarrassment: ff

----------


## stallion_1

wow first in the log

good luck buddy. ill be watching and so will GOD

----------


## wukillabee

> Ok guys I figured I would do a log for this cycle so here it goes:
> 
> Weeks 1-14 Test E @ 750mg/wk(inject 2x's wk)(frontloading 1st week)
> Weeks 1-10 Tren E @ 400mg/wk(inject 2x's wk)
> Weeks 1-4 Anadrol @ 50mg/day 
> Weeks 1-14 Letro @ .25mg/day
> For PCT:
> Weeks 15-18 HCG 500iu 2x/wk
> Weeks 17-20 Nolva @ 25mg/day
> ...


Just curious, why the long esters? Seems more hassale since it looks like ur test is dosed at 250mg/ml and ur tren at only 100mg/ml. Looks like a good cycle but to me would be more simple with tren a and test prop at 100mg/ml each for an easy 2ml shot ed compared to a 3ml shot and a 2ml shot every 3.5 days. Either way, im sure you'll get great results. Is ur anadrol made at 50mg per tab? If so, why not take 2 a day with an 8-10hr split to take advantage of its halflife and up the dose a bit. Im pretty sure 50mg is the bare minimum dose. Im pretty sure the halfilfe of anadrol (just the same as dbol or most methyl orals) is around 10hrs give or take an hour or so. WIth that being said just one dose a day isnt gonna be really stable compared to 2 doses split throughout the day. Im no pro, just what ive heard and read. Best of luck bro and ill be watchin this one for sure.

----------


## jc95605

This is perfect. I've been thinking about doing a similar cycle coming up. I for one like the long esters, and i was actually thinking of starting it with anadrol too. Definately gonna subscribe to this!

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

> Just curious, why the long esters? Seems more hassale since it looks like ur test is dosed at 250mg/ml and ur tren at only 100mg/ml. Looks like a good cycle but to me would be more simple with tren a and test prop at 100mg/ml each for an easy 2ml shot ed compared to a 3ml shot and a 2ml shot every 3.5 days. Either way, im sure you'll get great results. Is ur anadrol made at 50mg per tab? If so, why not take 2 a day with an 8-10hr split to take advantage of its halflife and up the dose a bit. Im pretty sure 50mg is the bare minimum dose. Im pretty sure the halfilfe of anadrol (just the same as dbol or most methyl orals) is around 10hrs give or take an hour or so. WIth that being said just one dose a day isnt gonna be really stable compared to 2 doses split throughout the day. Im no pro, just what ive heard and read. Best of luck bro and ill be watchin this one for sure.


Well I went with the tren e with the hopes of avoiding tren cough and i prefered not to have to inject everyday. It gets annoying having to make sure you are home to get it done and everything. And the anadrol is actually 100mg/tab I am just cutting them in half. Since it is my first time taking it I had a couple people tell me to start off at 50mg/day and go from there one actually recommended 25 because its such a powerful oral so i think 50 should still give me good results but I might up it if necessary after the first 2 weeks. And its half life is around the 16 hour point but I might still be able to benefit from dividing the dose into twice daily just when I wake up and before I go to sleep I guess would be the only way but I'm not sure. But i appreciate the suggestions I will look into them.


Also to add to the log, I just got back to the house and the sort of burning sensation in my tren leg is gone now so I think its all good. O and I didnt realize it until just now but the two needles I used today were actually 20g. I was thinking they seemed a little big and that i bled a decent amount after the shot lol so that explains that. The rest of my needles are all 22g so that will make life a little easier lol

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Ok so today I couldnt get a chance to workout because by the time I got home the gym was closed. However I'm in construction and today was a pretty hard day so I guess that counts a little bit lol, but I will definately be there tomorrow. And on a side note I had some minor headaches this afternoon and evening and Im not sure if it was from the Anadrol or not but it wasnt anything that bad so its all good.

Also last night I cut all my 100mg Anadrol tabs in half for my 50mg/day dose and stuck them in some gelatin capsules and also put the .25mg(approximately) of the Letro in with it. I figured it would be easier just to wake up in the morning and take one pill. And the letro came in 2.5mg tabs which are already tiny but basically i just cut until i had close to 10 equal pieces and then went with that. Its not the most accurate way to do it but it gets the job done

----------


## jc95605

How long have you been on your cycle, only 2 days? Are you gonna run the letro your entire cycle?

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Yea today is only day 2 and I am planning on running it through the whole cycle. I cant wait to get in the gym tomorrow to see if I can notice any difference in strength with the Anadrol

----------


## jc95605

Me neither

----------


## stpete

Good luck man. I'll be checking this out.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Ok guys I just got home from my workout. Today was Shoulders/Legs/Traps
Alright so let me just add I was pretty tired today I didnt get much sleep lastnight(does anybody know if Anadrol causes insomnia? because I know the tren e wouldnt be causing it yet it hasnt had enouh time), but I started today off with Leg Press and it felt great. I was doing about 25lbs more than usual and it still felt lighter than normal and I was able to go very deep with it. Then I did shoulder press which also felt great I started off with the weight I normally use on my heaviest set and it wasnt bad so i added 10lbs then finished the set. Then for the next set I added a total of 20lbs more and with a little struggle squeezed out 5 reps.

Leg Curls were next(sorta jumped around alot the gym was very crowded and you had to basically fight over the machines and weights) and they went awesome also. I once again did the weight I use on my heavy set for my first set and then bumped it up 15lbs for my next set and still got it. Then things sorta leveled out and I was close to about the same on all the rest of my exercises some I added a few lbs but nothing major 

then I went to squat as my second to last exercise. Personally I hate squatting with a passion. Its one of my least favorite things to do. So I ended up doing the same weight as usual on it because my quads have been hurting all day I think from the injections. However they seemed a little easier and I was much more explosive every rep. I couldnt get very low due to my legs hurting but still I could tell somewhat of a difference from my normal routine. I would go down then blast it back up really quick. And then I finished the day off with Calf Raises on the calf raise machine. I do this sorta odd variation in them that I learned about that can help increase your vertical. I push up onto my toes as hard as possible and hold the weight for 3 seconds then let it rest for 5 seconds and I do a total of 20 reps as explosive as possible. The weight seemed a little better today until about the last 5 reps and my legs felt like they were dead but I managed to squeeze out those last few reps. So overall it was a pretty good workout and Im really hoping my strength continues to improve more so

----------


## 3dbigrigs

any before pics?? cycle experience, stats, measurements.?

----------


## jc95605

How's the bloating? Are you still taking .25mgs of letro ed?

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

So far I have barely noticed any bloating. I've gained about 1lb so far and Im still on the (roughly) .25mg/day.

No before pics man sorry no digital camera, this will be my 3rd cycle first two involving Sustanon and Deca and had no clue what I was doing on them
Stats:
19yo(I know I'm young dont worry about telling me im too young lol heard it plenty of times and almost everything to worry about messing up by cycling I would of already messed up with my first 2 cycles when I was 15)
6'4-5"
215lb
about 9%bf I am going to guess but you can see my abs clearly and you have to look hard to find much fat on me so i'd say its around that point

----------


## jc95605

kool man. Keep it up. Any other sides you think your getting from the anadrol ?

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Well I have experienced a few things but nothing is major and I'm not sure if they are all even related to the Anadrol , but I had insomnia lastnight didnt get much sleep at all, and yesterday I got sort of a throbbing headache but it wasnt too bad and it just sorta came and went but I havent really gotten a headache today. Oh and yesterday my stomach was a little upset but that could be from being in 95 degree heat for a few hours nonstop working then drinking alot of water fast. And the stomach ache only happened twice yesterday not at all today though
Oh and also I sorta went through a couple little spells today where I sorta just seemed unhappy with myself idk. I didnt get like pissed of or anything but its almost like I was dissappointed in myself but it gives you motivation to do better. It was almost perfect timing today before my workout so I really made sure to have good technique and if I didnt I would add another rep and make that rep perfect

----------


## wukillabee

> Well I have experienced a few things but nothing is major and I'm not sure if they are all even related to the Anadrol , but I had insomnia lastnight didnt get much sleep at all, and yesterday I got sort of a throbbing headache but it wasnt too bad and it just sorta came and went but I havent really gotten a headache today. Oh and yesterday my stomach was a little upset but that could be from being in 95 degree heat for a few hours nonstop working then drinking alot of water fast. And the stomach ache only happened twice yesterday not at all today though
> Oh and also I sorta went through a couple little spells today where I sorta just seemed unhappy with myself idk. I didnt get like pissed of or anything but its almost like I was dissappointed in myself but it gives you motivation to do better. It was almost perfect timing today before my workout so I really made sure to have good technique and if I didnt I would add another rep and make that rep perfect


Might be the anadrol givin u the stomach ache, or what u mentioned. If u read its profile on here you'll see that it can cause u to lose hunger or be less hungry then normal. It also says its half life is a lot closer to what i said and also that 50mg is typically the minimum and 100mg optimimum. Its up to u but either way how ur pills r dosed and how many mg a day u feel proper to take, id take 1 with morning meal and second early evening meal to take advantage of their half lives. Been takin prohormones for awhile and their half lifes and these aas orals hal lives are much different. I know takin the full dose just once a day doesnt give the results it should be when takin throughout the day. Best to take it 3 different times a day i think so the longest window of not taking it is when ur asleep for 8hrs (might be less when tren kicks in unfortunately). Thats why id opt to take dbol , no hunger problems and 50mg of dbol will do the same as 100mg of anadrol, just wont tax ur liver as much.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Yea I forgot to add the hunger part. I can still eat plenty but I find myself not really that hungry. Also back to your idea of taking it twice daily I thought about that and was thinking first 2 weeks at 50mg and if i want more make it 75 to 100 for the next 2 weeks and if i do bump up the dose then take the first part when i wake up and second part either before bed or a little before workouts. But on the profile it says 16 hours or less for its half life so one of the reasons I wasnt worried about taking it twice a day is that covers the entire time I'm awake during the day, but I guess you are right about that then so it would last all day take a lil before i go to bed. idk i will have to think it through, but from what ive heard everybody just told me once a day but you might be right on this one

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Ok so today I felt pretty good before my workout. No headaches or stomach aches and I was still actually pretty hungry so it didnt suppress my appetite any today. But today I did Biceps, Back and Forearms and everything went pretty well. Didnt add much weight to anything but I could tell the reps were a little easier. And also Im up another 2lbs. I took both my test E and Tren E shot today also. 750mg of test still frontloading and 250mg of tren thats how much was left in the syringe so i just finished it off instead of the normal 200mg. I cant wait for either the Anadrol strength gains to really start kicking in or the test and tren to kick in. Its my first time with tren so im a little anxious

----------


## jc95605

Damn i totally forgot about that. I forgot that you were frontloading the test. I did that as well my last cycle. I couldn't tell that it was the test or tbol that kicked in at about wk 2. I think its probably a good move that your not frontloading the tren . I don't think you really wanna frontload a compound like that. 

Another thing that would probably be good for the log are some before and after pics. Just a thought.

----------


## wukillabee

> Yea I forgot to add the hunger part. I can still eat plenty but I find myself not really that hungry. Also back to your idea of taking it twice daily I thought about that and was thinking first 2 weeks at 50mg and if i want more make it 75 to 100 for the next 2 weeks and if i do bump up the dose then take the first part when i wake up and second part either before bed or a little before workouts. But on the profile it says 16 hours or less for its half life so one of the reasons I wasnt worried about taking it twice a day is that covers the entire time I'm awake during the day, but I guess you are right about that then so it would last all day take a lil before i go to bed. idk i will have to think it through, but from what ive heard everybody just told me once a day but you might be right on this one


It says active life=16hrs. I would then think the half life would be 8hrs, half of the active life. Ever heard of a methyl aas with a half life of 16hrs, thats crazy.

----------


## stallion_1

im still watching buddy

keep it up

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

cant get the pics right now but maybe by the end of the cycle I will be able to post up some after pics or something. I also saw alot of people saying not a good idea to fronload tren thats why I decided not to but I am glad I frontloaded the test so i can get it kicking in soon




> *wukillabee* 
> It says active life=16hrs. I would then think the half life would be 8hrs, half of the active life. Ever heard of a methyl aas with a half life of 16hrs, thats crazy.


Ah i misunderstood its active life. I thought they were referring to the half life. In that case I might change it to where I take 25mg before bed possible to have the dose at 75mg/day total or i mean i could go all out and just double the dose but id proly feel more comfortable with just 25mg extra because alot of people said only do 50mg when they found out it was my first time using it. But if the gains would be worth it compared to costs then I might consider it. I think I might start a thread in Q&A to see if anybody has tried this with Anadrol and see what they thought of it

----------


## jc95605

Starting a thread about that i think would be a good idea. Free information=good idea.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Alright well I just got home from working out. Today was chest and triceps. I could tell I was a little stronger today. I believe I've added roughly 10lbs to my bench so far and on decline i added about 20 and incline was pretty much the same it has been except for one set I added a 10 to each and squeezed out 3 reps then dropped the 10lbs on each side and did another 4 reps. So bench is definately going up nothing too crazy though. And on tricep extensions I added 5lbs to what I can normally do and it wasnt even too much of a struggle. So overall I have made some strength gains and I have also gained a total of 5-6lbs but I will weight myself in the morning to make sure.

Also I would like to add I think I am going to start taking the anadrol at 50mg in the morning and 25mg before bed that way it is always in my system and see if that will also help my gains some 

Also today I havent had any headaches really and my stomach hasnt bothered me. I can tell im not as hungry as usual but its not so bad that I cant get in enough food its just sorta like man i dont feel like eating anymore then i just eat it anyways and im good to go

----------


## Ernst

Sweet, man. I'll be following this. Good luck!

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

alright fvck it im just going to take 100mg and if the sides are too much i will drop the dose back down some. So I am going to split my doses 50mg in the morning with .25mg letro and 50mg around 8 at night so basically just take it every 12 hours but only the letro once because .5mg a day would proly keep my gains from being quite as good

----------


## jc95605

thats what i'm talking about. Go big or go home, lol. Let us know how this new dose is treating you.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

This is from yesterday(my internet messed up and wouldnt let me post)

Ok workout went great today, it was legs shoulders and traps. On leg press I added a 45 to each side for my last set and went pretty deep with it alot easier so definately noticing difference. Also shoulderpress went up. What I was doing last shoulder workout for my heavier set was this time my first set. lol so definate increase. Calf raises definately are easier used same weight as before but it wasnt even that hard and lateral raises were seeming easier today. Also squat is going up lol so today was great. 

Also I would like to add for some reason I feel like the tren might be starting to kick in. The area at the front base of neck sort of is feeling tight and i have been clearing my throat alot tonight and some slight coughing but nothing major and i thought i might just be thirsty but a drink didnt help so im pretty sure it might be starting to kick in a little bit or slight sides of tren cough are atleast which sucks but at least i would know its working lol

And the test might be slowly kicking in to because i have started getting woody's a little more often lol and they dont seem to want to go away no matter how much i get from a girl or my hand lol

So Im really getting pumped about them kicking in and im really hoping the tren sides especially insomnia wont bother me too bad

----------


## jc95605

Well the test is definately kicking in. I dunno about the tren , haven't taken it......yet.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

today Im skipping my workout due to the fact I got more than enough work in today to count. We are refencing some of our property and it was just me and my dad. He would set the wood fence posts in then I would carry the concrete. It was a total of 50 60lb bags today and man my arms are wore slap out. And on top of that I had to walk uphill with them and dig out some of the holes with one of the handheld post hole diggers lol so that counts for my workout for today

Oh and I took my 2 shots this morning and everything seemed to go fine with them. No pain so far so I think my muscles are starting to get used to it now
And I dont think that was the tren kicking in after all. My throat felt pretty much back to normal this morning but I have noticed I get a little out of breath a little easier but nothing much at all.

----------


## jc95605

shortness of breath that might be the tren . Since you didnt frontload it i doubt it. Either way watch out for that.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

I just realized I took my shot a day early yesterday. I thought yesterday was sunday for some reason so I took it right after I woke up. Owell I guess I will take shots on saturdays mornings and tuesday nights. I didnt work out today because its my day off but I really have noticed my strength increasing. Things normally sorta heavy are like nothing right now

----------


## jc95605

I'm sry but i lost count. How far are you into your cycle? Are you still noticing shortness of breathe? Have you been hotter recently?

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Actually today is only day 8 lol, the shortness of breath i figured was from allergies because i have pretty bad allergies and things have sorta started getting worse allergy wise around here so that would explain that and part of it yesterday i think was breathing in all the dust from the concrete. So tren still has another week or 2 i guess before I will start noticing anything but I think the test may be slowly beginning to kick in because I seem to be gettin horny like all the time.

One thing I have noticed is that wherever I inject the tren at that area seems to become extremely hard. Like the muscles seem to just be harder all the time and they seem bigger right around the area where I inject it.

Also My strength has really increased. I was with 2 of my buddies today and we went to the pool and swam for a little bit then they wanted to go workout. I hadnt planned on doing anything since it was my day off. Let me just add they both have been stronger than me for awhile. Well one of em sits down on the bench press machine and he put almost the whole stack on and tries pressing it and gets it once then tries for a second and doesnt come close. Then the other guy tries and barely budges it but he had a shoulder problem or so he says lol so I sit down and did it twice then added one more plate and did it again so clearly my bench has exceeded theres now which beforehand i had somewhat of a ways to go to be up there with them. Then they got on the pec dec machine and were trying to see how much they could do and the stronger of the two got one rep with it at the current weight so i tried and did it 3 times. added 10lbs then did it 2 times added another 10lbs and did it twice again then stopped so Im sorta glad I bumped the Anadrol up because the strength gains seem to be much more dramatic than before

----------


## jc95605

How are your sides? Obviously your feeling the test, but are you getting of the sides associtated with anadrol ? I'm just trying to determine is 100mgs of anadrol is too much for the sides. Also how is your bloating? Are you still on the letro?

----------


## stpete

You should be feeling the tren . I know it's e, but it's been 20+ days. I'm ready to hurt someone by that time.

Just me though.

----------


## jc95605

Ya thats why i asked those questions. I'm trying to figure out when the tren e kicks in. I only want my cycle to be 10wks and if it takes this long i might "half frontload" it.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

I think running the Anadrol at 100mg is worth it. I have really noticed my strength increasing more and havent had any problems with the side effects. A little worse acne but not bad at all could be just naturally worse right now.

The Tren i think I really noticed lastnight. I slept pretty good lasnight took me a little while to fall asleep but I had one weird ass long dream and normally I dont recall my dreams in the morning because everyone dreams everynight but you just forget well this one i remembered lol and it was some crazy shit. I think part of why I could be noticing some things is since I partially frontloaded the tren. I injected a little more than what I had originally planned. Oh and its hot outside and all but let me just add I feel like its a sauna inside my house right now and I was sweating sorta bad throughout the day so that could be from the tren

In past experiences my body seems to respond to the roids pretty quickly so that could explain why im feeling the tren after only a little over a week

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Oh and I almost forgot. My workout really went well today. I am really working on increasing the intensity this week. But my bench felt up a little more today I added an extra 5 to each side. And my dips feel more explosive than ever. I have been doing just regular dips but I am probably going to start trying to do some weighted ones and see how that goes. I also added a 5 to each side on decline and squeezed out an extra 4 reps. So things are still going well.

O and i am taking the anadrol at about 7 in the morning and around 5 in the evening split into 50mg doses.

Also I would like to add this first week I havent been able to get as much food in as I had hoped for so this week I am really focusing on forcing it down so I can start making even better gains

----------


## jc95605

How exactly did you dose the tren then? I'm looking to do the same thing is why i ask. I don't wanna wait 4 wks for the tren to kick in when my cycle is just a 10wk cycle. If i frontload the test it'll be at 96% in day 4. Just sayin.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Well I just have been taking a little more than what I had originally planned on for the Tren . What I had planned was 2cc's twice a week but im actually doing around 3ccs twice weekly so that should help increase how soon it kicks in. With the test E I think I was the same as you are planning it was 96% by day 4 but you cant really tell that much of a difference at first it still takes a little bit for you to start feeling it because I have just now been starting to feel it is kicking in.

Hopefully the Tren should kick in really soon. I think I have 3ccs left drawn up in my syringe from the satchets I emptied so i am just going to inject it all like I have been to hopefully get it to kick in faster. I havent checked the roid calculator on it, but it should be a little sooner than without that extra little bit.

O and todays workout went well. My weight is up about 9lbs. Today I actually didnt add much weight to anything, BUT i have started doing more reps. The one thing I did add weight to was Leg press. I started off my first set today with what i used as my heavy set on it last week and added an extra 45 to each side and used that for my final two sets and still managed to go pretty deep with them. And barbell shrugs have gone up just a little bit. I could tell it was easier getting my shoulders up all the way today. But other than that everything is about the same. Today i have started working on getting more protein in me. Have any of you noticed protein shakes make you fart? I had heard that before but didnt know if it was true well today I wasnt able to control em I have had em so bad and I only take about 2 shakes a day so idk lol i need Beano.

O and I forgot to add i bought some B12 and B6 vitamins to help me keep my appetite up so i can get plenty of food in. I will be taking like 33000% of daily recommended amount of b12 and 17000% of B6 and i can already tell a difference I am much hungrier not long after taking

----------


## jc95605

I need mgs not cc's. Depending on lab that differs. Ok i'm confused now. Can you post your first week injections of test and tren by mgs so i can figure this out.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

ya man forgot about it differing, Ok the Tren E is 100mg/ml and Test E is 250mg/ml:
Day 1:
Test E-750mg
Tren E-250mg

Day 4:
Test E-750mg
Tren E-250mg

Second week injections:
Test: 375mg
Tren: 250mg

And about to inject in just a little bit(second injection of second week):
Test 375mg
Tren:250mg

So today is only my 4th injection so I still have a little while. 

I am running the Test at 750mg wk and Tren at 400wk but since I didnt want to have to wait quite as long on the tren I am injecting a little more of the tren until I feel it kicking in then I will drop back down to the 200mg 2 times a week

Hope this makes a little more sense. I am going to go take the shots and Ill let you know the exact amounts I took just in case there was a little more or less than planned in the preloaded syringe

----------


## jc95605

Ok i got ya now. I think i'm gonna frontload my test like that and i'm gonna try and "half frontload" my tren , lol. I dunno how its gonna work but i'm gonna go for it.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

holy shit it hurt! Iam almost positive I hit a nerve in my left quad or grazed it or something because as i was sticking the needle in my leg sorta twitched funny but seemed all good. After injecting I was pulling the needle out and about halfway out i felt like i had just gotten stabbed in the leg. It was a very sharp intense pain but went away sorta quick afterwards. But anyways I injected the normal 375mg of test e and 350mg of tren just to finish up what was left in the syringe. But I am thinking of trying injecting in my shoulders because im getting tired of just using my quads and i know it would be better for me to be rotating anyways.

And yea JC i am just sorta halfway frontloading my tren but im sorta playing it by ear but i took a much bigger injection today

----------


## jc95605

No thats not what i meant. I don't think you were frontloading the tren . Now why are you saying your frontloading the tren. Acoording to the doses you gave me their all the same. Where's the frontload?

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

ok with the tren my plan was to take 400mg/wk. so 200mg each time i inject well i decided to get it to kick in a little faster, but not too fast because everyone said dont frontload, so i am and have increased the dose for the first two weeks so that it will kick in a little faster but its not full fledged frontloading

----------


## jc95605

Ok gotcha.

----------


## wukillabee

> ya man forgot about it differing, Ok the Tren E is 100mg/ml and Test E is 250mg/ml:
> Day 1:
> Test E-750mg
> Tren E-250mg
> 
> Day 4:
> Test E-750mg
> Tren E-250mg
> 
> ...


That doesnt add up for me. At those concentrations and u taking tren @250mg and test @375mg a shot then u should be shooting 4ml or 4cc bro. 2.5ml alone for ur tren dose then 1.5ml for ur test dose makes 4ml total which equals 4cc. Kinda weird for ur tren e to be made at only a 100mg/ml, thats the tren a usual dose. Maybe u ould title ur posts with the week and day ur on bro, kinda hard to follow ur thread. I too want to really follow it cus i plan on doing a similar cycle in the future..

----------


## wukillabee

> ok with the tren my plan was to take 400mg/wk. so 200mg each time i inject well i decided to get it to kick in a little faster, but not too fast because everyone said dont frontload, so i am and have increased the dose for the first two weeks so that it will kick in a little faster but its not full fledged frontloading


Haha, ur half assin it bro! J/k, good idea though.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Ok guys today went pretty well. It was biceps back and forearms and I was really pumped throughout most of the workout, everything went great pretty much in the gym and i made some minor strength increases. 

Today wasnt really a bad day or anything but just a little while ago i was comin home from hanging out with some friends and I stopped to get gas and I was cleaning my windshield and the little squeegie piece broke and hit the side of my truck and scratched it sorta bad and its a black truck so it really shows(and i love my truck also so that played a big factor) well basically I felt like I was about to blow up on the inside and wanted to beat the shit out of something but I ended up smacking the shit out of the squeegie handle on a piece of concrete and then just listening to metal on the way home then I felt better lol

I hope the titles help lol I put em on most of my posts in here now

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Ok today was chest and Triceps. Everything went pretty well. I can feel my triceps and lower chest becoming stronger because dips seem so much easier now and I am much more explosive when I do them. Also just about all of my bench lifts(incline,flat,and decline) have gone up about 10lbs. Decline however is my favorite no matter what lol and I can almost do the same weight on it as I can on flat bench. But anyways Im up a total of about 10lbs so far so things are still going good weight wise and I really havent noticed that much water retention. Im sure its there but it hasnt been showing very much

----------


## stallion_1

how much weight have u gained??

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

about 9-10 lbs

----------


## stallion_1

wow that is good

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

thanks man, I have really been trying to pack in the food this week. I got some B6 and B12 vitamins so that is helping me increase my appetite some

----------


## stallion_1

> thanks man, I have really been trying to pack in the food this week. I got some B6 and B12 vitamins so that is helping me increase my appetite some


well keep it up

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

alright, I cant wait to really start feeling the tren and test fully

----------


## jc95605

sounds like your on the right track. I'm excited when the tren kicks in as well cuz you'll explode up in weights.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Hey guys sorry I havent updated in a few days. Everything is still going good. I had bad night sweats lastnight, felt like I peed on myself lol but it was all good. Today was chest and triceps and it went great. I added another 10lbs to my bench on my heavy set and ended up adding a few reps in. Also decline has gone up 10lbs. I really focused on killing my muscles today. It was an intense workout that left my arms shaking by the time I was done so I really felt like I accomplished something.

My injection this weekend went fine also. I am up a total of about 10-11lbs but I am still staying somewhat cut even with the added weight. This morning I looked in the mirror after I woke up and I thought my abs looked better than ever and could tell my chest has gotten a little bigger

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

O and also I seem to be taking forever to get to sleep lately. Not so much once im actually in bed but just i dont feel like going to bed because I dont feel that tired really. And then when I wake up in the morning I feel like crap cuz I havent gotten much sleep and I will think Im going to bed early tonight. It never works because at night i dont feel that tired. But tonight I am finally tired so i might be able to fall asleep before midnight

----------


## wukillabee

> O and also I seem to be taking forever to get to sleep lately. Not so much once im actually in bed but just i dont feel like going to bed because I dont feel that tired really. And then when I wake up in the morning I feel like crap cuz I havent gotten much sleep and I will think Im going to bed early tonight. It never works because at night i dont feel that tired. But tonight I am finally tired so i might be able to fall asleep before midnight


Try some melatonin to help u sleep, its natural and non-addicting. If its real bad then lots of people on tren get a scrip for ambien cr, wors case scenario of course. GOtta get ur 8-9hrs sleep to grow bro! Logs looking good!

----------


## jc95605

My injection this weekend went fine also. I am up a total of about 10-11lbs but I am still staying somewhat cut even with the added weight. This morning I looked in the mirror after I woke up and I thought my abs looked better than ever and could tell my chest has gotten a little bigger[/QUOTE]

Abs looked better how exactly. Are you taking any T3 with your tren ? Do you feel bloated at all? Sounds like your tren has kicked in the last few days. Its awesome that tren e kicked in at only 15 days. I heard that about tren e but didn't believe it, thats another reason why i've been watching your log. Good detail in your updates, keep it up!

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Lastnight I did much better on sleep I got about 7 hrs. So Im doing better. I just have to basically force myself to climb in bed then I'm good.
And no Im not taking any T3 but they looked better because there seemed to be a little less fat around them and my pecs seemed a little bigger which helped give it that complete look. And yea man I am almost positive its almost fully kicked in or pretty close because I have been noticing the slight sleeping problems and I tend to get really hot all of a sudden for no really apparent reason. Also my strength seems to be going up

But I am about to go workout now so I will let you all know how it goes today when I get back

----------


## stpete

Just got back from a little vacation. Sounds like you're doing ok. Get used to the night sweats and the loss of sleep man. I get tylenol pm and it helps a lot. How's that letro going for you?

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Alright workout went pretty good today. It was Legs, shoulders, and traps. The only thing I really noticed that had gone up was squatting. I was doing a good bit more than normal and I squeezed out several more reps so it definately went up some but that was about it that I noticed today but I wasnt feeling that motivated when I worked out because it was late in the evening and I was sorta tired but its all good. 

And *stpete* the letro is doing pretty good. Im still taking it at roughly .25mg/day. The only thing I have noticed really is my nipples seem to be bigger. Everytime I cycle tho they seem to do that. They get sorta longer looking when they get hard but it normally goes away after the cycle is over, and they arent sensitive or anything so I'd say they are fine

O and I believe I am up to a solid 11lbs worth of weight gain now. Its sorta holding at that 10-11lb point lately which could be me losing some minor weight too from burning up a little bit of bodyfat, but then again I dont have much to burn in the first place

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Alright today went pretty well. It was back biceps and forearms. On regular barbell curls I have moved up 10lbs roughly. I can now sqeeze out about 8 more reps with what I used to could only do 2 of. And on incline dumbell curls I was getting what i normally used on my heavy set for my last two sets so strength is still slowly going up. 

Lastnight I got my sleep in, but I woke up a few times during the night, and Everytime I would wake up I would be in a completely different postition. I ended up completely sideways on my bed at one point then started to move and was like no im just going back to sleep then woke up facing the other way. And I sorta had some odd dreams but nothing too crazy that I can remember lol. I've only got about a 7-10 days left of Anadrol roughly I think then I will be just on the test and tren so hopefully I will really start feeling the strength from the tren soon.

O and I'd like to add I am really tired of injecting in my quads. Used to love it but lately i havent enjoyed it. What spot do you all think I should try next because quads is the only place I've ever injected in any of my cycles. And I have 22g 1" pins so I cant go with anything requiring to go too deep

----------


## TranscriptionFactor

pin Pecs!

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Ok guys today was great. It was chest and triceps and I am noticing a definite difference. I started off with bench and it wasnt very different, however when I got to working on triceps I really noticed a difference. On weighted dips i added 10lbs to what I hang from the belt for my second set. Then on my 3rd set I added another 5lbs so a total of 15lbs and then my last set I did just with my bodyweight. So triceps have made definite strength increases and I really hammered them hard today. So overall today was a good day. Im really ready for my bench to take off but im still happy with what I accomplished today

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Today is suppossed to be shoulders and legs but I am going to take today off. Im not feeling too good been really stopped up(I have bad allergies) and I would say the fact tren constricts your airways slightly isnt helping much either. So i'm going to take today off and then get back going again tomorrow.

Also I'd like to add I have really started noticing that the Tren really keeps me on edge it seems. Im normally a pretty laid back person and it takes ALOT to make me snap but now it doesnt take much at all. I am doing pretty good at controlling it though. I had somebody say something smart to me today and i pretty much blew the fvck up on them. I didn't hit em or anything like that, I just basically put them in their place. 

So its nothing uncontrallable I just seem to snap much easier on people I dont really like in the first place. If i do like em I have a little bit higher tolerance with them tho so thats good

----------


## stpete

Try pinning your triceps. It's a piece of cake man. Or your glutes, but make sure that pin is all the way in and stay to the top. Just below the beltline.
Sounds like the tren has kicked in. That's good, just stay cool. I always just walk away from a potential confrontation and tell myself over and over that it's the juice. It's the juice. It usually works.
Have a good one tomorrow.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Yea man thats what ive been trying to do whenever i feel myself getting pissed is I just think its the juice doing it then i sorta come back to my senses and am good. but the guy today lol just had it coming to him. Triceps sounds pretty good. I was thinking that or shoulders. The only thing i didnt feel like having to deal with was the whole virgin muscle thing because it gets annoying being really sore for a week or however long

----------


## stpete

Delts are good too, but tri's are easier for me. What went wrong with the quads? I hit those bad boys all the time. Even after i hit something a couple of times. Flex your tri and see where the meat is. Then relax and shoot holding the syringe with your thumb and third finger. This allows you to aspirate with your first and second fingers, while still holding the syringe. You'll like it.
As far as this virgin muscle stuff, i must be really lucky or i have a high threshold for pain, cause all i've ever experienced is a little tightness. But either way, i'd just suck it up cause it's worth it. imo Good luck man.

----------


## jc95605

Ya sounds like the tren is working now. Save the anger for the gym. Whenever you get pissed just go to the gym and put up more weight. Keep it up!

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

today was biceps back and forearms and it went great. I am defintaely feeling the strength increase. I repped 105 on barbell curls. But I am also noticing the shortness of breath but its worth it. I played a football game with some friends earlier this afternoon and man chasing them down when they get the ball seems alot harder and it wore me out quick too. I could definately tell I was breathing harder and faster than normal and I didnt seem to be quite as fast as normal because normally I can chase almost any of them down, but owell its definately worth it. 

Lol had some crazy dreams lastnight. Went out hunting in some field and as I was walking along with a couple guys I look up and saw a grizzly bear in the distance just sitting there looking at us. And I couldnt decide if we should shoot at it and hope we kill it, otherwise it would just be pissed off and come and chase us down if we only hurt it, or if i should just walk away and leave it. the dream never finished though because I woke up so dont know what happened lol. O and I woke up twice soaked in sweat lastnight but by morning I had cooled off some so it was all good

----------


## wukillabee

> Delts are good too, but tri's are easier for me. What went wrong with the quads? I hit those bad boys all the time. Even after i hit something a couple of times. Flex your tri and see where the meat is. Then relax and shoot holding the syringe with your thumb and third finger. This allows you to aspirate with your first and second fingers, while still holding the syringe. You'll like it.
> As far as this virgin muscle stuff, i must be really lucky or i have a high threshold for pain, cause all i've ever experienced is a little tightness. But either way, i'd just suck it up cause it's worth it. imo Good luck man.


Yeah bro, stpete talked me into tris and lovin it! Ive shot 10 sites already on my first cycle and its test enth! PEcs are so easy, tris even better, quads kill me, delts are alright, glutes are fine (just gotta have my gurl shoot em cus i cant reach around). If anyones got virgin muscles its me and a new site has never really hurt for more than a day. Always the next day hurts but the day after its like 80%. Thats why i like shooting the muscle group im working out that day so when its sore the next, its just like having a hard workout feeling. No biggie. Also ive heard when people mix the test and tren that the tren kinda kills some of the pain from the test. At least with prop/tren ace people say that, not sure bout the 2 enth esters but wouldnt see why not. SOunds good bro, keep it up!

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Yea I'm basically just tired of the quads and after grazing a nerve lol for some reason I just really dont feel like shooting there as much now. I am thinking either triceps, delts, pecs, or glutes for next shot. My very first cycle i started to try my glutes one time and I poked the needle in just barely and was like no this isnt going to work, so pulled it out then went with my quad instead because I was having problems twisting around and injecting myself in the glute by myself

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Ok guys today went great for the most part, it was chest and triceps. On weighted dips i did 4 sets of 6-7. I started off with one of bodyweight, then moved to one with 10lbs, then one with 25lbs, and I used 30lbs on the last set so strength is going up because last week I only did around 20lbs on last set. Also my bench is up roughly 10lbs so its starting to finally go up some more. 

I have gained a total of about 13lbs now so I am doing pretty good I think on weight gain so far.

Also I think I might have Tren cough. Part of it is allergies, but the past few days I have been feeling sick, sorta congested and yesterday I started coughing alot and tonight was a good bit worse but hopefully it will begin to fade away sometime soon

----------


## jc95605

I guess its possible that its tren cough. Although tren cough is usually associated with the ace ester. Take a crapload of vitamin C.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

today was shoulders traps and legs. Everything went pretty well. My squat has begun to go up some now I can definately tell a difference. Also leg press has gone up a little

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

So I have noticed something weird this past week and I'm not sure if its just me or what, but have any of you all that have taken Tren noticed that you dont have to crap as much when your on it? I dont know if its because it improves your feed efficiency like how much you get out of your food or what, but it seems like I dont have to go often at all. Just thought it was sorta weir and see if any of you all noticed the same thing. But anyways im about to go workout I will let you all know how it goes when I get back

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Ok guys today was biceps, back, and forearms and it went pretty well. I have noticed a definite increase in strength in my biceps and forearms. On barbell curl my heavy set weight has gone up about 10lbs and on incline dumbell curls I was using 5lb heavier dumbells than normal in each hand so my arms are getting stronger. Oh and I havent said much about diet really but I'd like to add I'm getting in around 200-250g of protein a day

----------


## jc95605

not bad. I wonder if the tren has fully kicked in. I know you said that you noticed it, but usually when ppl take tren they say that their strength has skyrocketed. Maybe the best is yet to come.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

I'm really hoping i still have some major strength gains to go. Oh and on my injection tonight not sure what happened but after shooting the tren in my quad i pulled it out then all of a sudden a little of the tren started oozing out of my leg. Like it was slowly coming out. Im not sure if i might of hit a vein and the force from blood pushed it back out or what but it was dissappointing nonetheless but hopefully everything is all good with it

----------


## stpete

You're fine with the injection. Happens to me sometimes too. Keep up the good work man.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

o ok good, i didnt know if it might be from scar tissue building up or anything like that

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

ok todays workout went pretty good. it was chest and triceps. Didnt notice too much strength difference on bench but I added another 10lbs to what I hang for weighted dips so tricep strength is going up, but part of the reason the weight went up is I changed the amount of reps and sets i did. 

But anyways as of first thing this morning I am up 13lbs in weight. Also I only have 4 or 5 days of Anadrol left now so I might bump it up to 100mg in the morning like normal an then 50mg in the evening just to finish it up with a bang.

----------


## jc95605

Any sides from the anadrol ? Any headaches or anything? I was thinking about using anadrol next cycle but you always hear about all the sides. I might use tbol instead. Had good success with it last time.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

really havent had hardly any sides from the Anadrol after the first couple days. You might not be too hungry and get minor headaches for first few days then you should be good. But I have noticed my acne has gotten worse. I made great weight gains with it however I just really didnt see the strength gains for some reason. I mean sure I made some improvements in those first few weeks but nothing like what alot of people have claimed on here

----------


## jc95605

I had real good strength gains with tbol. Just trying to decide between the two.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

hey sorry its been so long since I've updated. i missed the passed 2 days of working out because I started a new job, but I'm getting everything back going again tomorrow. My shots today went fine, they both bled alot but thats about it. And for today and tomorrow I bumped up the Anadrol dosage to 150mg because i only had 3 100mg pills left and I figured why not just split up the third and take 150mg for 2 days instead of 100mg for 3. That could be part of why I bled more after my shot because of the increased blood pressure but anyways no problem.

Also I have began to become very hungry, I am ready to eat 24/7 so this should really help in packing on the lbs. And I'm starting to feel the tren and test a little more. I have been a little more testy the past couple days. Little things bother me more than normal but nothing uncontrollable so its all good

----------


## Ernst

Good to see you keeping up and doing well. Still watching!

----------


## Dinosaur

goo luck on achieving the best results and would like u to show us some before and after pics soon if possible. keep us updated. 
so we can stay tunned!

----------


## CRUISECONTROL

good thread bro I am running a very similar cycle and have noticed the upset stomach feeling in the am when I take 100mg of anadrol I dont feel that way at 50 in the am and 50 at night that is definitly the way to go!!!!!

good luck I will be checking in on ya

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

hey guys been having computer problems and havent been able to post. but tren has really kicked in now starting to get a shitload stronger

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Ok I finally got it working or at least temporarily. I have only been able to log on, I couldnt post or anything and when i clicked a link my computer would say "failure to connect to web server" or something but my internet screws up alot. so anyways I might not be able to update too much guys but I will try. Alright everything has been going pretty well until this week and now its awesome. I havent been making too much weight gains but I have just now started making some crazy strength gains. My bench has increased by close to 40lbs. It just made this big jump in a week. So I'm hoping it will keep going up more. Also I just wanted to see what I could do on shoulder press and I can do about 30lbs more than I could before so its awesome. 

Side effects wise I have been having a little trensomnia but its nothing too bad to handle and I have been sweating like a fat person in my sleep. Everynight for about the past 3 or 4 nights I will wake up once or twice soaked in sweat and I will throw the covers off then I will get cold again so i will just pull one sheet over me and I will sleep fine the rest of the night for the most part. Also I have noticed some slight anger issues. I just seem to snap a good bit sooner and I dont want to take crap off anybody but nothing uncontrollable. And the only other things im experiencing side effect wise is my shoulders and about halfway down my biceps my acne has gotten worse. And I have got a mild case of gyno. My nipples have gotten bigger and when i flex my pec And touch near my nipple with my hand I can feel where there is a little bit of gynop going on and you can see it just a little bit. So I might slightly increase my letro just a little bit to help with this problem because I really dont wanna get bitch tits lol. 
but anyways I am going to go workout in just a little bit. This will be my second workout since I have started really feeling the tren so I will let you all know how it goes.

Oh and I forgot to say I finally switched up my injection sites. I used my glutes for my sunday injections and it went great. I like using them now and they barely bled unlike my quads. My butt didnt get sore at all until about 2-3 hours after then it gotta a little sore but not bad. but today and yesterday it hads been sorta sore to sit on at first or to lay on my side but not too big of a deal. Just virgin muscle. But anyways guys I will post agasin as soon as I get a chance

----------


## jc95605

I think the glutes are a good place. Ya their sore now but the next time you inject there, 10mins later you won't know that you did. Also about your gyno. Letro is a pretty hardcore AI. The fact that it isn't working kinda worries me. Are you using caber? Caber is known to help with sexual issues and gyno. As men we always want more sexual stamina and i think you need all the help you can get as far as the gyno is concerned. Just my thoughts.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

im not taking anything but letro right now because its all i had available to me at the time, i think part of it is because there have been a couple days i missed my letro dose not to many but a few and there for a little while im not completely sure but i think i was taking less than .25mg. so i am going to start taking a slightly larger amount now to see if that helps any. do you think i should bump it up to close to 1mg to help reverse the gyno or just stay at the .25-.5mg area?

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

also guys I need some help with PCT. I had originally ordered what i thought i would need however there were some complications and misunderstandings with the order and I didnt get the nolvadex or proviron . So all i have right now other than the roids themselves is letro and lots of HCG . I know letro isnt the best for PCT so should I just try and get some nolvadex and proviron, if i can find it, or what do you all think? I had planned on about 20mg of Nolva/day and i cant remember what my plans were for proviron and HCG I'd have to look it up. I think proviron was 50mg a day but im not sure if im going to be able to find the proviron so im not sure what to do about that then

----------


## jc95605

Well i would start eith .5mgs because letro is pretty strong. The fact that the letro now isn't working would have to mean that your taking nolva while on cycle and/or too low of a dose of letro. Either way up I'd up the letro to .5mgs.

Secondly i'd also up the nolva for pct. I'd do something like 40/40/20/20 ew. I would also incorporate arominsin or however you spell it for pct. The thing with arominsin that i like is that it doesn't have any estrogen rebound as far as i know, unlike the letro. Which is why its not a real good pct AI. I've heard mixed things about proviron so i'll let that alone right now. I think the HCG is a good idea with your pct as well.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

alright man thanks. And I have had this slight case of gyno since close to the beginning of the cycle it hasnt really gotten worse just hasnt gotten any better. But anyways I will raise it to .5mg a day and see if that helps starting today. I'm almost postive now that i think back on it that I wasnt taking quite .25mg of the letro. For the past couple weeks its probably been more like .1-.15mgs because i havent been dividing it all up at once i just break off a little piece of the pill and take it. So I will go ahead and divide it up and try that out and see if it helps so I know I will be getting the proper amount. And thanks for the advice on the PCT. I read the Anthony Roberts PCT plan thing and was thinking about doing something similar to his and i believe his was Nolva, aromasin , and HCG

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

good news my bench has gone up some more. It went up another 5lbs this week so its still climbing. My workout went pretty good today, wasnt feeling my strongest but still managed to get 5 more lbs on bench. I have noticed I seem to be the strongest the day or two after the injections. So hopefully tomorrow I will notice somewhat of an increase in strength during my shoulders, legs, and traps workout. I havent been able to do to much leg work tho because my knee has been bothering me when I squat and during leg press and my right hip(a sorta old injury) also feels uncomfortable so I havent been going very heavy or doing many sets

Oh and just to clarify, injecting in the glutes with a 1" pin is ok if you are pretty lean right? Because thats basically all I have access to unless I wanna use an 18g needle lol and I have before and they suck. it leaves one hell of a hole where you inject, but thats the only pin i can get in 1.5" so i prefer to stick with the 22g 1" and everything went fine the first time i injected there the other day

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

today went pretty well. It was legs shoulders and traps. I have been getting stronger in the shoulders espescially my shoulder press has gone up and so have a few other exercises. I added close to 50lbs to what I shrug also. I havent been doing much leg work because of my hip. its really been bothering me lately so im trying to take it easy.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

ok guys well it doesnt seem like anyone is having too much interest in this anymore but nonetheless i will still keep updating. But anyways today was back, biceps, and forearms and it went pretty well. My bicep strength has been going up, I can squeeze out a couple more reps on my heaviest set now so its definately going up. The only thing I'm having problems with is my left arm is smaller than my right arm. Its mainly in the bicep, because the triceps are pretty even on both arms. However even tho it is smaller it is just asstrong as my right arm so I'm not sure. Also I have noticed my back has begun to get a little thicker and wider I have really been working on my lats. 

So I think I might change up my bicep exercises or routine because they dont seem to be growing quite as well as they should. They got bigger when I first started the cycle but I haven't noticed much difference since then

----------


## jc95605

Not interested....i dunno what your talking about. Sounds like you nned to change up your excercies. Do some more reps with you left arm to even it out. I heard that works.

----------


## jakemo

yea im very inerested im about to run the same cycle but im going to take .25mg of arminidex ed instead of letro,

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

o ok just making sure guys lol it just didnt seem to be getting any feedback or anything anymore but its all good. And I will try sqeezing out more reps with my left arm and see how that goes. Ive basically been going until my left arm fails which is about the same time as my right but its just the size difference. But anyways I also would like to add I think I am either going to start training a little more for size or I am going to split it up over the week as in the first time i hit all the muscle groups train for strength and the second time i hit them all in the week train for size that way I can start getting a little more size out of it


also i almost forgot i have basically gotten rid of the gyno. I just have gotten more strict with taking the letro and ive been taking about .3mg/day. I think what it was is i wasnt taking enough a day and I was accidentally forgetting somedays but ive got it under control now

----------


## jc95605

So by upping the letro you got rid of the gyno.......hmmm if i was an asshole i'd say i told you so. But am not. What kind of training program are you gonna do for size? I heard that the 5 x 5 is good for size and strength, just sayin...

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

it was a combination i think of just slightly upping the letro and not forgetting to take it like i did a few times lol. And I might try out the 5 x 5 thing. I had been doing something like 8,6,6,4 sometimes with an extra set or different number of reps for strength and mainly doing around the 8 rep area for size but that 5 x 5 might be better so i can accomplish both goals at once

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

hey guys today went well. strength is still going up. I sqeezed out an extra rep of what i cn normally only get for one by the time of my last set. I also have sorta broken through my mini plateau. I had stopped gaining weight, part of it is because my diet had sorta dropped off due to a few reasons. but ive been trying to get to about the 300g of protein point now and that seems to really be helping. Im up 2 more lbs. So I am going to just keep eating chicken like a madman and hopefully keep packing on the lbs lol

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Oh and I forgot to add guys trensomnia is a bitch. I cant fall asleep until like 3 every night and even if i get in bed before then i just roll around and cant go to sleep then once i finally do fall asleep i will sweat my balls off at night.
I've found the letro helps a little bit but not that much really. I have to take it just at the right time(about 2 hours before i go to sleep or want to go to sleep) or it wont help me fall asleep at all it seems like.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

hey guys todays workout went pretty well it was shoulders, legs, and traps. Ive really been noticing my shoulder press going up. It went up close to 20lbs

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

ok guys today was chest and triceps and it didnt go too well. For some reason on bench everything seemed to feel pretty heavy so I'm not sure what was up with that. Like weights that normally arent bad seemed heavy. i still got the same amount of weight on my final set as i did monday but it just seemed alot heavier for some reason. Also i think i might of possibly pulled or strained my right tricep a little because it was aching throughout my workout and was hurting on the way home too. Nothing terrible but still not the best feeling in the world so I might take these next couple days a little easier

----------


## Jfew44

Great log bro. I was thinking running a test/tren cycle for my third, but that's a long way away considering I'm a couple months away from my second lol.

The heavy weights might be because of your lack of sleep. Have you thought about maybe some Tylenol PM? Just until the end of your cycle, might help out.

Keep up the great work!

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

thats a good idea. I have been getting to bed anywhere from 230 to 345 in the morning i cant fall asleep any sooner than that i just end up rolling around in bed. But I have been sleeping in until 1030-12 every morning so im still getting close to the 8 hours of sleep just at an odd time

----------


## jc95605

If you want to go to sleep get some diphenhydramine. Its a OTC sleep aid, it also helps clean your receptors so its good in both ways. I would go to Target and get their brand. It has the most mgs of diphenhydramine per pill that i've seen yet.

Secondly i pulled my tricep as well awhile back ago. I put an ice pack on it 3x a day for 1day and got some Aleve. For some reason the ppl at my gym swear by Aleve. I'd give it a try.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

i didnt know that would clean out your receptors, so that would probably start making the tren and test a little more effective then so that would definately be good then and hellp me get to sleep and i will start icing my tricep it got better throughout the day today after the workout but was just sore during and a little after. I might not of stretched good enough before i started benching so that could be why it was bothering me

----------


## KZRSOIZE

Keep up the good work...post some numbers of your benches squats deads etc etc, just so we can see how much your strength is going up.....as for your tri, i use tiger balm it stinks but rub it in 30-50mins before you train along with 2 alleves, numbs you enough to pound the weights....good luck bro

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

so i just found out something really dissappointing lastnight, my tren is almost gone. I dont think its been 10 weeks so im thinnking either i messed something up when figuring out how much i needed or something. But I only have 1 5ml sachet left and then i have 3cc drawn up in a syringe already so i guess about 8-9ml left total and @ 2ml 2 times a week that means I've only got about 2 weeks left which blows. But I still have close to 7 weeks of test left so something must not of been right i guess. But i will just finish up the tren then just continue with the test i guess. This sucks because I know it hasnt been 10 weeks.

well i just figured it up and its only been 6 weeks so i guess i didnt order enough because i forgot about frontloading or something because i will run out at about week 8. BUt nonetheless I can still make progress with the test e. Im not sure why but I really havent gained much weight since the first month. Not even quite 5lbs. Basically ever since i got off the anadrol my weight gain has dramatically slowed down, but i mean i am 99% positive my gear is legit and all because several other people have ordered from this place before with good results so idk

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

ok guys dont pay to much attention to my last post i was pissed off is why i was saying i didnt think it was really working that great i was just in a bad mood and being negative but its all good now. Todays workout went pretty well My shoulder press increased by about 5lbs and my squat has definately gone up some more. I have started to use the smith machine due to some pain i was having in my knee and hip and it seems to take a little stress off of them so i am going to use it for a couple weeks i think then go back to normal squats. But today was intense i was lifting hard and really killed it on squats because i havent been able to work my legs out much lately. But i about got sick and felt like puking but i was fine a little later so its all good

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

hey quick question guys, what do you think would give me better strength results overall. Running a higher dose of tren for 2 weeks or dropping the dose slightly for 3 weeks or do you think there would be any difference?

Thanks

----------


## tprop

dude the reason your not gaining weight is b/c of diet keep protein at 200-250 and up fat by 30 grams and carbs by like 100grams you should get at least 3,000 cals a day just read labels of food and stuff your self if u have to.You wont get that fat your so lean anyway!

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

right now man im already getting in about the 250g-300g of protein a day somedays a little more somedays a little less. And Carb wise i think im at about the 450g area and calories best guess is around 3500-4000. And i think im getting about 75-90g of fat already which i think is a pretty decent amount lol i dont think it would be smart to up that anymore. Calories i could probably use a few more and somedays when i dont have a chance to eat as much as usual i fall behind on protein and carbs but normally i stick pretty close to the range stated

----------


## jc95605

Well one thing you can do is instead of drinking your protein shakes, take a weight gainer instead. Those have more carbs and calories. It'll help you put on the weight. Since your so lean already, you probably won't have a problem cutting after your done bulking.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

I actually just started taking Mass XXX yesterday to help make sure im getting in my calories and carbs. Im taking it about an hour and a half before i workout not sure if that is the best time or not but it has 50 or 60g of protein i think and like 130g of carbs and about 800cals per shake so it has alot lol

----------


## jc95605

I would take it no more than an hour b4 my workout. Thats just me tho.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

O ok the only reason i was taking it that far before is its a total of 8oz of powder and 16oz of water and it tends to make you feel really fully and kinda sloshy. But i will try it an hour before tomorrow and see how it goes

----------


## Dinosaur

well just woundering are you really sure ur gear is legit. how much you trust your source.
since your over a mounth to ur cycle and not been noticing a big change.
and i don't think the answer to gainning more is by juicing more, just my thought.

----------


## jc95605

> well just woundering are you really sure ur gear is legit. how much you trust your source.
> since your over a mounth to ur cycle and not been noticing a big change.
> and i don't think the answer to gainning more is by juicing more, just my thought.



What he said.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

well honestly ive been wondering that myself. Im not going to say any names but they are satchets and they came from a well known company on the internet starting with an A**n I have heard they are legit frrom most people but i just havent seenthe results. I mean i gained a good bit off weight on the anadrol but hardly any strength and I also havent gained anywhere near as much strength on the tren yet as people have claimed and im on my 6th week of it roughly so im beginning to think i might of somehow been ripped off. However ive been having some of the sides like problems sleeping and the occasional night sweat and i thought i was getting a mild case of gyno but im not sure because if i was its gone now. But my balls have shrunk a little but nothing just terrible but still a little bit. So im wondering if maybe the pills were legit and i just dont respond to them strength wise very well and the gear is fake or what. I know im not at my full genetic potential so i mean it would be possible for me to gain these past few lbs since ive been off the drol without being on cycle so im not sure. Let me know what you all think about my supplier if you figure out who it is because ive heard he is legit from most people and sites and everything but i heard once he was a selective scammer but not sure if thats true or not

----------


## Dinosaur

well i think i know who probaly ur talking about if iam correct, they have been in good bizness from last few years but lately lots of people r complaining about them, back order, not recieving the right amount of gear u place, not responding to their email...etc i my self had a problem with this source placing an order for my older brother.
if ur diet is really in check, training right and you ve been setting up everything to almost perfection i can't really say much except that the gear is either low dosed or "maybe its rip off" which i can't say for sure.
about ur genetics u have a long way to go body, of course u haven't met ur genetic potential. all i can say is don't let this make u down keep up the spirits and give it another week c if your maybe slow responder.
i'll b watching.

----------


## 74107410

I was just wondering what the total cost was for this cycle including PCT?

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

> well i think i know who probaly ur talking about if iam correct, they have been in good bizness from last few years but lately lots of people r complaining about them, back order, not recieving the right amount of gear u place, not responding to their email...etc i my self had a problem with this source placing an order for my older brother.
> if ur diet is really in check, training right and you ve been setting up everything to almost perfection i can't really say much except that the gear is either low dosed or "maybe its rip off" which i can't say for sure.
> about ur genetics u have a long way to go body, of course u haven't met ur genetic potential. all i can say is don't let this make u down keep up the spirits and give it another week c if your maybe slow responder.
> i'll b watching.



Yea I had heard some people were having problems so im not sure. Honestly it wouldnt bother me too much if i found out it was fake after all. Yea its alot of money to lose which would suck, but i was really thinking about it and i would rather try getting a little closer to my genetic potential without the roids and then maybe once im a good bit closer then cycling. And it would make me feel better because that would let me know that my body isnt weird and doesnt respond that well to roids. Because a while back my first two cycles i respondeed tremendously to Sustanon and to deca and i would like to be able to know if i could respond similarly to that again. I know nothing will be like that first cycle but you know

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

> I was just wondering what the total cost was for this cycle including PCT?


dont think we are suppossed to discuss price on here man but it was around the 400-500 area not counting pct just test,tren ,hcg ,letro, Drol

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

hey guys today actually went pretty well it was chest and triceps. My bench went up another 10lbs. I got 5lbs more than my normal heavy set but it was after my heavy set lol and i did it for 2 reps. but i think that is partially due to the guy spotting me was talking to me and was showing me a better way to breath and it really helped and i got really pumped up too right before i pressed it and i got it good so that made my workout alot better lol. Also my incline went up about 10lbs also so im still making gains but once again that could partially be because of the breathing technique but nonetheless i had a pretty good workout and i think i have finally started gaining some weight again. Im up about another 1.5-2lbs from about 4 or 5 days ago so im starting to get over that weight gaining minor plateau

----------


## jc95605

Good. I dunno about the tren tho. I think it would be more noticable.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

yea id be willing to bet the test is real and the tren is either underdosed big time or fake. Also i havent taken letro the past 2 days just to see how it affected my sex drive because it hadnt been that great lately and it definately increased in the 2 days. Im going to keep taking the letro but just wanted to do a little experiment to see

----------


## jc95605

keep taking the letro. If you want to increase your sex drive try caber. It's a good idea to take caber with any 19nor cycle anyway. You responded pretty fast! Ready....set....go

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

haha yea, and i will lol i dont want gyno, but i doubt i will take the caber because i dont really have easy access to much at the moment and not trusting my previous source anymore lol

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

ok guys as of this morning I am up a total of about 19.5lbs so im feeling better about the cycle now, today shoulders legs and traps went pretty well. I hurt my lower rear shoulder or back tho doing shoulder press. I think i might of just strained it slightly so it should be fine and i took it sorta easy after that. Strength is still slowly climbing also

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

ok so my lower shoulder/back bothered me basically all day but i just kept on going a little motrin helped. Todays workout went pretty well. I mainly focused on deadlifts today for back with some rows included and did my normal bicep and forearm stuff

Also today as of about 6 i have gotten in 300g of protein about 3500 cals and about 400g of carbs and i havent had supper yet or anything some i upping my food intake a little. I was up another 1lb this morning so im beginning to think the gear might be legit after all or at least the test

----------


## jc95605

what type of cycle are you wanting to do? I'd adjust my food intake to that.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

basically i want to bulk right now. sort of a lean bulk i guess is what you would consider my goal with a focus on strength also. However due to a somewhat ectomorph body type i dont have to worry too much about gaining much fat. Oh and i made it to 360g of protein as of right now. Im going to take a shake before bed just to hit the 400 mark lol. and i think i have had roughly 4000 calories today not 3500 so a little better than i said earlier once i thought about what all i ate i realized it was higher

----------


## jc95605

Your body seems to be reponding well to your adjustments. This obviously should be your new diet. If you gain a lil fat dont' worry about it. You can cut up on clen if need be. I say continue on this diet and keep going for it.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

thats what im going to do because it seems to be working. I sorta took today off for a few reasons and im going out of town so i gotta take saturday off too but other than that im going to keep everything going

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

Hey guys sorry i havent posted in awhile. Everything is still going well im up another about 2lbs and strength is still slowly climbing. I got just a little bit more on bench today than normal but nothing too major

----------


## tprop

fatty updatessss

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

hey sorry for it being so long without updates. mainly because this week i have been extremely occupied and havent been able to workout but 3 times. Having a new girlfriend, school, and my job take up alot of time lol. But nonetheless:

I have run out of tren now so I am just running test now which i still have a few weeks of it remaining, strength is still up. What I was benching as of my last post for my max i can now do for 3 sets of 1 rep. So strength is still slowly increasing. I am up a total of about 21lbs as of right now i believe. Diet hasnt been the best this week not terrible but just not getting in quite what I had been before but now that im sorta getting everything in my life back under control again im doing better. 

oh and one random thing I would like to add is something I did the other day that amazed me. So im 6'5" and have never been able to dunk just grab the rim which is pitiful considering how tall I am. Well lately I have been really working on squats alot and I have noticed a major increase in my vertical. I went from being able to stand flat footed and jump up and grab the rim barely to standing flat footed and grabbing it without even extending my arms fully and without jumping as hard as possible. I thought it was pretty amazing how much squats really increase your overall power and especially jumping power. but anyways just thought i'd share that little information lol and i will try dunking next time i go on a basketball court.

But anyways guys i will try and post more often this week once im back in the swing of things

----------


## bigacct

> keep taking the letro. If you want to increase your sex drive try caber. It's a good idea to take caber with any 19nor cycle anyway. You responded pretty fast! Ready....set....go


Dude,

This is just wrong (Letro Use). Since you are so far into your cycle, it's probably too late. Letro and Arimidex kill strength gains associated with high androgen (estrogen stimulating) aas. You should be using nolvadex , estrogen is needed in order to maximize strength gains. Save the letro for PCT.

BA

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

nolvadex on cycle is a big no no if im not mistaken...it can make you grow man boobs(gyno) if im not mistaken but i may be wrong

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

ok guys fvck it. Its time to get this out here. Im 16. I have done all the cycles i have said, i also am as tall as i have said and everything no bs on that just my age. I just wanted to let you all know because im pissed about this cycle. my shit was underdosed or possibly fake and I have not seen anything like what i expected out of it so im done. But before i get banned or anything guys sorry for lying to any of you all on the whole age factor everything i have said has been true except for the age part.

Now just a little quick help. All i have is a ton of letro and some HCG . Nothing else for PCT thanks to my stupid supplier which i know its my fault too but anyways. 

Ok so i stopped taking the tren about 2 or 3 weeks ago. I also took my last shot of testE 1 week ago so I am done injecting. I still have a little left of both but i dont wanna take em anymore.

SO what can i do with letro and HCG pct wise? because i really dont want to have a limp dick for a couple weeks or anything and my nips are slightly sensitive so very mild case of gyno possibly. I havent been taking the letro or anything lately so i pretty much have stopped taking everything.

Please help advise me guys, and again I apologize for lying but i was going to take them anyways and I figured why not try to do everything right instead of just sort of winging it

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

anybody?

----------


## Reed

Well this is a big mess. I'd say wait and get a SERM. Order some for the sponsor and wait it out. IDK what to tell you bro as running letro/hcg may make things worse for you. No aromasin or arimidex

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

well im not going to really be able to order anything else because i cant get it shipped to my house for some obvious reasons. So I was thinking possibly start the letro at .5mg and work my way up a little bit just to make sure if this is gyno that it goes away for sure and then taper off once i get rid of it. My balls havent shrank too much, i mean they have gotten smaller, but its not terrible just sorta noticeable. I didnt know if getting the HCG going would help get my natural test back up and running so i wouldnt have to worry about some other problems

----------


## Reed

Yeah just run the letro and don't use the HCG unless you have nolva due to the fact that Nolva helps HCG from de-sensitizing your testicles to natural LH. 

I'm not to to experienced but thats the best I can come up for you bro. Sorry

----------


## WARMachine

Alright whats going on now?

Sorry bro i havent been following along but i Reed said you needed some advice?

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

any help is better than none man thanks. I will start with the letro tonight. I probably wont run too high of a dose because its nothing severe gyno wise and i dont want to completely kill my sex drive because i just got a new gf and i really dont wanna disappoint lol. I was wondering about the HCG de-sensitizing them to natural LH but I wasnt sure if that would eventually go back to normal or what. I mean I have made some gains also so it would be nice to keep them but its just nothing too great due to the fact my gear was extremely underdosed i believe and certain substances fake. The reason i believe its either highly underdosed and some fake is from the tons of claims i have heard about tren and anadrol on strength and i ran this cycle with both and test at a pretty high dose and gained about 45lbs on my bench which is good however nothing near what was expected from a cycle like this considering most guys seem to be getting close to a 100lb increase while on. And the blame cant really go on my diet or workout plan because i was eating right and i actually had a pretty good workout plan so that wasnt it. so idk

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

alright WAR in short i stopped the cycle because A: i came to my senses and realized im too young to be doing all this shit B: my gear seemed to be highly underdosed or fake.

and all i have is letro and HCG and i cant get anything else unless its like something from like gnc or that type of thing. So basically im just trying to get my body back to normal with what ive got, get rid of a mild case of gyno(just puffy sensitive nips), and make sure my testes keep working all good and well

----------


## Reed

IDK what else to tell. Its a really messed up situation. I mean Arnold and them did not use PCT but again everyone recovers differently. Just do the letro at .25 mg to hopefully avoid the estro rebound effect for 3 weeks. I'd really recommend you get some type of SERM and possibly order it to a buddies house

Maybe someone else can give some input...... maybe not

----------


## Big

you need more than that for pct, you need nolva and clomid as well in my opinion. otherwise you are most likely in for a long recovery.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

well to tell you the truth the cycles i did like over a year ago i never had a pct. My first cycle was just sustanon and i only ran it for a month and was fine after the 2nd cycle was deca only and was great until i got off and i didnt think i would ever be able to get my dick up again because I had zero sex drive and some other stuff it sucked. So i will just hold off on the HCG and start the letro. and at .25mg is that low enough to avoid the estrogen rebound or should i taper even lower before i completely stop taking it?

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

> you need more than that for pct, you need nolva and clomid as well in my opinion. otherwise you are most likely in for a long recovery.



Thats the only problem is i cant really get a hold of any of that stuff anytime soon. For now im restricted to the HCG , letro, and anything that can be bought at gnc and places like that

----------


## Reed

I mean that is totally person dependent, I can't tell you for sure. Thats why a SERM is in need..... I would almost be leaning toward no PCT at all. Cause with letro you could kill you sex drive, come off then have gyno. I mean I've seen a few knowledgeable people lurk in this thread but no one is going to touch this with those two powerful drugs that can have serious sides without the other ancillaries on hand

----------


## Reed

> Thats the only problem is i cant really get a hold of any of that stuff anytime soon. For now im restricted to the HCG, letro, and anything that can be bought at gnc and places like that


Its better later then never. I'm sure you could find a place with overnight shipping....

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

do you think if i just went no pct that the slight gyno will probably clear itself up eventually? Because it happened when i was on the deca cycle and i didnt have any pct or letro or anything and they were really sensitive for a while then they went back down to normal i guess.

----------


## Reed

Its possible that it may get worse. I mean your saying your gear is fake or underdosed so that leaves a lot of potentials. The only for sure thing is to order a SERM like nolva and run it. So you have gyno or not at the moment? Like Big said you may be in for a long and hard recovery if you don't get clomid or nolva. I know your scared with your parents but are they going to open the package or I guess you don't have a credit/debit card to order one.

----------


## WARMachine

No the gyno will not clear itself up over time...

And do NOT run the Letro... .25mgs is enough to cause an estrogen rebound bro...

Why cant you get Nolva and Clomid from AR-R .com????

And the hCG might help a lil, but right now we need to take care of PCT.

We can always run a gyno reversal after, but the most important thing is PCT.

----------


## Ernst

I do not feel comfortable giving any AAS advice to a sixteen year-old besides "No." I have to recommend you involve a doctor, but I'll thow something out 'cause I have a feeling you won't. 

You need pct. A real pct. There is no debate here. No "I can't." One way or another order some clomi, nolva, and adex from the board sponsor. I recommend this because I know from personal experience that they shipped quickly and reliably. And no, they don't have aromasin . 

Do you know how to properly mix and utilize hcg ?
Letro is not good for pct, as it will cause an estrogen rebound upon cessation of use.

mixing hcg:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=365450

Also, be aware that hcg can exacerbate gyno if you were already susceptible when used without protection. You may want to wait for your pct chems to arrive before starting that.

C_Bino's letro/gyno thread:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=236880

Will answer most how to use letro q's

Swifto's pct:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=349581

Obviously, you can't follow it word for word, but you can come close. 

Start taking 200mg of vitamin b6 every day starting right now. This is old school prolactin suppression, and it's proven (in rats) that it works (a little bit). Of course anecdotally it has reported success from bodybuilders. 

I feel like I'm missing something.... Any questions? (or corrections from other esteemed members?)

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

ok well i dont know. i think it might be gyno. Behind my left nipple there is sort of a lump but its not too obvious i can just feel it and my nipples look sorta big and puffy. And i do have a debit card because i put my checks from work into the account, but my parents see my monthly statement and they actually read it to see what ive been buying or spending so they would see i bought it and my parents are nosy so they would see the package and basically make me tell em what it is so that wouldnt be the best option. and i dont have many friends whose parents are cool with stuff getting sent to their house because it took me forever to find a place to get the roids sent and i cant send anything to his house anymore because he didnt tell his parents and when the package came in they bitched at him and told him he cant do it again or they will throw it away. So i mean really my only option is people. Anybody live in middle TN?

----------


## WARMachine

Thats gyno bro...

And wait, youre 16!!! Are you serious?


And no dude, your only option is to RUSH order a PCT from AR-R .com...

Dude just order it, email them when the package is suppossed to arrive, and on the day it does, BE THERE!!!!


Now is not the time to screw around bro...

----------


## Ernst

Mail: Can a sixteen year-old have their own PO Box?  :Shrug: 

Credit card: Buy an Amex gift card perhaps?

----------


## Ernst

It just shows up as "Lion Nutrition" on the statement anyway.

----------


## Reed

Sorry bro but your under 18 not the best of ideas for someone that doesn't know you to order things for you and come hand them to you..... catch my drift. 

Go with what the other guys are saying. Letro is a bad idea for a PCT as is HCG . So unless you man up and order the SERMS your basically screwed. The end to that. I don't think anyone else can tell you what to do. Maybe get some 6 oxo or something of that nature IDK. But until you get the PROPER ancillaries I'd say we are done here. Sorry and Good luck

----------


## WARMachine

^^ Bingo!

Go to the grocery store and get a Visa gift card...

And put someone else's name on the shit just in case and send it to your house...

And no i dont think so bro, im sure you have to have a credit card to have a P.O. box...

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

I thought you read the post i wrote saying i was 16 War. and well the thing is im in school i cant really be there when it gets here and my dad works at home so he is basically always home so he will know and that isnt an option for me my parents arent the most understanding. I wish i could get a PO box but you have to be 18 so i cant

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

ok guys well thanks for the help. I guess there isnt really much i can do then because my parents arent the type when they find out about stuff like this they react well. they will flip out so i cant have it shipped to my house that just isnt an option really so im either going to have to go no pct or anything or just try some of the gnc stuff and the B6 thing because i have b6 vitamins i can take so that might help some

----------


## Reed

Sorry bro, just go with no PCT the B6 and grab you some 6oxo even though its not strong enough there is still evidence that it to boost your natty T levels to a significant degree. Thats all I can tell you.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

alright thanks for the advice guys i really appreciate it. So ill just leave the HCG and letro aside and hope the gyno clears up on its own and possibly run the letro later on if it doesnt. and take the B6 and 6oxo. Is 6oxo the best or would any of the others things like novedex xt or whatever its called or methyl 1 D work better?

----------


## Reed

no stick with 6 oxo. methyl 1 d is DHEA. Won't do much

And don't run the letro without a serm bro. just remember that

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

alright man thanks so much. And what exactly does taking the B6 do?

----------


## Ernst

Prolactin suppression. You know, like really weak bromocriptine. 

If you are going the supp route add some tribulus for your dick. I've never used it, but I'm told it works.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

is the tribulus still needed even with the 6oxo

----------


## Reed

yeah you can get this product called Test-A-Boost. it has 6 oxo, ZMA, and tribulus. I have ran it by itself and had good results, sex drive was through the roof

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

is there another alternative to the 6oxo? I dont think gnc even carries it and all that we have around here is GNC

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

o ok thanks Reed

----------


## Reed

I'm sure you can find other supplement stores in your town

----------


## WARMachine

also bro, DO NOT run letro unless you get your hands on some Nolva so you can handle the rebound, it will just make your gyno worse...

----------


## Ernst

GNC carried it last time I checked.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

alright i wont touch the letro man, and Reed i live in the middle of nowhere there isnt anything other than GNC within about 1 hour and 15 minute drive and i just found out they dont even have that test a boost stuff either they dont carry anything

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

o they might afterall then i just searched on their website and couldnt find either on there anywhere

----------


## *Admin*

> ok guys fvck it. Its time to get this out here. Im 16. I have done all the cycles i have said, i also am as tall as i have said and everything no bs on that just my age. I just wanted to let you all know because im pissed about this cycle. my shit was underdosed or possibly fake and I have not seen anything like what i expected out of it so im done. But before i get banned or anything guys sorry for lying to any of you all on the whole age factor everything i have said has been true except for the age part.
> 
> Now just a little quick help. All i have is a ton of letro and some HCG . Nothing else for PCT thanks to my stupid supplier which i know its my fault too but anyways. 
> 
> Ok so i stopped taking the tren about 2 or 3 weeks ago. I also took my last shot of testE 1 week ago so I am done injecting. I still have a little left of both but i dont wanna take em anymore.
> 
> SO what can i do with letro and HCG pct wise? because i really dont want to have a limp dick for a couple weeks or anything and my nips are slightly sensitive so very mild case of gyno possibly. I havent been taking the letro or anything lately so i pretty much have stopped taking everything.
> 
> Please help advise me guys, and again I apologize for lying but i was going to take them anyways and I figured why not try to do everything right instead of just sort of winging it




Yes you will be banned now and you need to take time to read thru and take time to educate yourself on things...

see you in a year and 3 months... enjoy!

----------

